# New Body for an Old Sheaffer Section



## apple320 (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally got around to making a new body for a Sheaffer section I had.

It has a clear sack on it so you fill it like a bulb filler.

Chris

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1644.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1645.jpg


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 12, 2009)

Chris,
I like this one as well.


----------

